# Checking In



## Wingsfan (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all,

We just purchased our new '06 Outback 28RSDS, which is still at the factory. And this is our first TT. We liked the layout, especially with the quad bunks, should provide room for our Triplets! Not that they care right now since they are only 7 months old.

Anyway, this forum has been great at helping us prepare for our first purchase.

Oh, forgot to mention, we are from Vancouver WA.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Welcome...and by Wingsfan I hope you mean hot wings (instead of the Detroit Red Wings). We don't care much for Red Wings fans in Colorado.

Check in on the Northwest Outbacker Rally thread.

Randy


----------



## Westin-on-wheels (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome to this site and to camping with your Outback. Enjoy the (3) young ones there







. Mark


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats and Welcome!!


----------



## Wingsfan (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, Wingsfan is in reference to the Red Wings. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









Good choice on your trailer.









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Great choice on the TT. I think we need to update the TT poll. 28s have been big lately.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Wingsfan, Welcome to Outbackers.com! action action action (one for each of the triplets) action action (and two for mom & dad)

We have the same trailer, only the sofa and dinette are swapped.

Have you decided on bunk assignments? 1 on each lower bunk and 1 on the dinette/bed?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome to Outbackers, Wingsfan! action

You have picked a great trailer, and I'm sure you will love it!
With the triplets, you may want to consider sound-proofing the door into the bunk room!

Anyway, Glad you found us! If you are not doing anything around the end of April, we would love to meet you at the Spring Rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TheRhino (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Gang!

We are here to learn more about what seems to be a great line of campers by Keystone...the Outback.

We currently have a 2001 Prowler but are looking to upgrade this year to the 2006 Outback 31RQS. Growing family, and desire for a nicer unit, is the driving force, but am always on the lookout for ideas, suggestions, tips, tricks, and advice. We post some of our camping adventures on our personal page at http://www.gosalem.com/rhinogang .

We live in Salem, Illinois (closer to St. Louis than Chicago); spend around 40-50 nights a season in campgrounds; use the trailer as a home office in the winter; and thoroughly enjoy the family time we spend on the road with our rig.

We pull with a 2000 Ford Excursion, V10, beast...plenty of room for the family with enough power/torque to handle the rig too.

Before I post any questions, and I do have questions, I'll check out the different forums and threads to get a feel for the community, but then watch out...I may be one question after another. One thing I promise is that I will try to contribute as much as I take.

I look forward to getting to know you all. Thanks, in advance, for all your help!

Be safe,
Jim aka TheRhino

P.S. While we get to know you all, please feel free to send, or post, your immediate thoughts on the 31RQS. Any and all information will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome wingsfan to the Outback Family 
and congrats on the 28RSDS









Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome TheRhino to the group
I'm sure you'll get plenty of info from the fellow outbackers that have a 31RQS
Looks like a nice model
Good luck

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wingsfan,

With three kids, it sounds like you're a fan of more than just wings.









Welcome to our fun "little" group. Enjoy your new TT.

Mark


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

wingsfan action

welcome and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

therhino

welcome action 
& good luck with your purchase, hopefully you stick with the outback
also a BIG







on your tow vehicle.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wingsfan....Glad you found us!!

Congrats on picking out a GREAT floorplan. We love the bunkhouse and you kid will enjoy it for years to come.

Please read over the link below for our Spring PNW Outback Rally. There will be somewhere around 20-25 of us there and it's a great time to meet people and get some awesome ideas. Last year the rally was my first trip in our Outback and it was sure nice to have some people around that had a LOT more knowledge then I did.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5499


----------



## TheRhino (Feb 15, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Welcome wingsfan to the Outback Family
> and congrats on the 28RSDS
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Don!

Thanks for the welcome! I look forward to getting more involved once we get our new rig.

Be safe,
Jim


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

An Outback owner *and* a Red Wings fan!!

I like you already! Welcome to the family.

-Matt


----------

